# Amd Radeon 290x  Accelero Hybrid Frage.



## PolatAlemdar (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute ich habe gerade meine 290x demontiert. Und versuche gerade die kühler anzubringen. 
Kann mir einer sagen ob ich eventuell was vergessen habe abzudecken?


----------



## DrDave (19. Dezember 2013)

Deine Konstruktion ist eher, naja sagen wir suboptimal.
Auf die SpaWas gehören eigentlich die gefächerten, wo du einen über 2 VRAMs geklebt hast, da diese mehr Fläche bieten um die SpaWas zu kühlen.
Ansonsten hast du auch noch welche vergessen, siehe Anhang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja vielen dank für deine Antwort. Habe nun korrigiert.


----------



## Fr4cE (19. Dezember 2013)

Ist es wirklich nötig rechts diesen einzelnen sogenannten Spannungskontrollchip passiv zu kühlen ? Ich hab das nicht gemacht.  Benutze einen arctic accelero xtreme iii auf 2 r290(x)'ern.


----------



## Bevier (19. Dezember 2013)

Er kann sehr heiß werden, wenn du die Spannung erhöhst. Dann kann es zu Abschaltungen kommen.

Wie gesagt: alles "kann". Es "kann" allerdings auch gut gehen. Ohne erhöhte Spannung sollte das jedoch nicht soviel ausmachen. Sonst lieber den Kühler noch einmal abschrauben und nachbasteln.
AMD gibt Temperaturen von deutlich über 100° als noch ok an, zu Sicherheitsabschaltungen kommt es bei etwa 130° ab 150° sind Schäden dann nicht mehr auszuschließen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2013)

Also zumindest EK Waterblocks und Aquacomputer erachten es als vollkommen unnötig, den zu kühlen.
Und ne Stunde Furmark hat ihnen recht gegeben.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (19. Dezember 2013)

So fertig montiert. Halbe Stunde BF4 gezoggt ueber Modus aktiviert. 
Temps Max 59C und lüfter kaum zu hören.
Im Fur Mark stress test kam er nach 15 min auf 85C aber auch flüsterleise.

Mit Stock kühler vorher BF 4 10min 95C


----------



## PolatAlemdar (4. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH User 

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Der Lüfter Arctic F12 der an mein Accelero Hybrid Radiator ist , 
den könnte ich mit nem Noctua NF-F12 tauschen habe den neu hier rummliegen. Der ist doch um einiges besser oder? Oder soll ich beide irgendwie anbringen? Was sagt ihr dazu? Die Temps sind jetzt schon hammer gut.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2014)

Bei dem dünnen Radiator macht ein zweiter Lüfter dann Sinn, wenn du beide mit reduzierter Drehzahl laufen lässt um bei einer identisch guten Kühlleistung eine deutlich geringere Lautstärke zu erzeugen. Bei dem folgenden Beispiel handelt es sich zwar um einen Lüftkühler, es wird aber deutlich auf was ich hinaus will:



> *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung*
> 
> ... Durch den Einsatz von zwei 120-mm-Lüftern mit nur 800 U/Min konnte der  Geräuschpegel auf kaum hörbare 0,3 Sone bzw. 21 dB(A) reduziert werden.  Bei der Standardversion wird 1 x 120-mm-Lüfter mit max. 1.400 U/Min bei  12 Volt verwendet. Dieser erzeugt deutlich hörbare 2,0 Sone bzw. 35  dB(A) und ist mit höchster Drehzahl um ein Vielfaches lauter als die  PCGH-Edition.
> ... Das Konzept mit den zwei Silent-Lüftern lohnt sich also auch beim Mugen  4. Obwohl der Geräuschpegel der PCGH-Edition im 12-Volt-Betrieb deutlich  niedriger ist, kühlt dieser mindestens genauso gut bzw. minimal besser. ...



In dem Video wurde eine 290X mit einer Kraken X40 (140mm Radiator) mit zwei langsam drehenden Lüftern (~800 rpm) im Push-Pull Betrieb auch unter Last im 50°C Bereich gehalten. 

Wenn du deine beiden Lüfter mit 12 Volt laufen lässt, holst du sicher noch ein paar Grad heraus. Das halte ich bei der ohnehin schon guten GPU Temperatur für wenig sinnvoll, weil die Lautstärke doch deutlich ansteigen sollte.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (4. Januar 2014)

Stimmt aber der noctua ist leiser glaube dann haue ich nur den noctua rann


----------



## Euda (4. Januar 2014)

Oida
Bei mir klimmt die Temperatur auf Standard-Overdrive-Konfiguration auf bis zu 91°C (@ ~22% Lüfter-RPM) hoch. Jedoch habe ich den Radiator auch unten neben dem NT, auf Gehäuseboden ausblasend (ergo Gehäuseluft nach unten auf den Radiator blasend) mit ~3-4cm Platz zum Schreibtisch, montiert. Wohl extrem suboptimal. Bis zu 71°C werden es bei konstanten 90-100% (aggressive Custom-Kurve im AB). Leider ist in meinem Zalman Z9 Plus kaum Alternative vorhanden. Oben einblasend tötet die schmackhafte Kaltluft für den FX, hinten Oben einblasend tötet den Luftstrom und ausblasend wird die CPU-Abwärme angesogen (zumal der Schlauch an dieser Stelle die scharfen Mugen-Lamellen berührt, was ich vermeiden möchte.) Vorne geht nicht, da die 3.5"-Schächte nicht abmontierbar sind und man somit nur mittels böser Bastelei dem Schlauch vorne durchführen könnte. Genau Letzteres möchte ich ggf. tun. Basteltrieb 

Glückwunsch zu deinen sehr feinen Resultaten und weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Karte.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (4. Januar 2014)

Danke Euda musste heute nochmal VRAM1 kühler neu anbringen weil der abgefallen ist. 
Jetzt habe ich es bombenfest angebracht , und richtig aushärten lassen.
Ist VRAM1 zu heiß oder geht's so? Also hab Furmark mehrmals probiert wurde max 89c.
Bei BF4 wird der max 64-68c. Viele sagen ja bis 150C hält der aus.


----------



## Euda (5. Januar 2014)

Für den realitätsfernsten Furmark sind das doch Top-Ergebnisse! 
Darf man Fragen, wo du den Radiator montiert hast und wie es in puncto Airflow ausschaut?
Eine Frage @ruyven: Hast du zufällig eine Quelle für deine Aussage, EK&Aquacomputer hielten das Bekleben des besagten Chip für nicht nötig? Möchte mich bloß vergewissern, wäre nett 
Danke im Voraus an Beide,
mfG,
Euda


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

Eine direkte Quelle gibts nicht, aber die Kühler beider Hersteller kühlen den Steuerungschip nicht (obwohl der von AC ihn afaik sogar überragt, also nur die Kontaktfläche fehlt) und die Anleitungen weisen auch nicht daraufhin, dass zusätzliche Kühlung nötig wäre.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (5. Januar 2014)

@Euda hier habe mal ein Foto gemacht. Sorry sieht etwas unordentlich aus , da ich nächste Woche alles in mein neues Corsair Obsidian 800D bauen werde. Mein Antec 1200 ist nicht gut geeignet für Radiatoren. Es sei denn , man bringt sie aussen an und darauf habe ich kein Bock.
Netzteil kommt auch weg habe , habe den BeQuiet P10 gekauft  , was mir hier empfohlen wurde.
Gerade dieser knick vom Schlauch stört mich gewaltig. Den Noctua NH D14 haue ich auch raus , da er mir zu klobig ist. Kommt ein NZXT Kraken X60 oder nen Corsair H110 rein.


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe hier eure Diskussion gefunden. Ich habe heute ebenfalls meine Grafikkarte mit dem Hybrid kühler ausgestattet. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Aber länger als 20 min kann ich nicht spielen. Dann bekomme ich nämlich Pixelfehler und das Spiel stürzt ab. Hab die Temperaturen mit CPU-Z überprüft. Coretemp ist beim Spielen so bei 55 Grad. Im Leerlauf ist sie bei 40 Grad. Die anderen beiden Temperaturen sind im Leerlauf auch bei 35 Grad. 

Ich hab mal das Bild von der Montage reingestellt. Auf den letzten unteren Speicherbaustein habe ich erst nach dem kompletten Zusammenbau ein Kühlkörper geklappt, aber eben nur noch auf das Stück Speicher, welches unter der Haube vorschaut. 

Irgendwas wird also zu heiß und ich hab was nicht richtig gemacht. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube diese Punkte musst du auch kühlen? Ich mache es zumindest so.
Und wieso mit CPU-Z? GPU-Z VRM1 und VRM2 checken.


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den Spannungscontroller ganz links nicht eine Sekunde seit dem Kühlerumbau gekühlt - den einzelnen VRAM habe ich circa einen Monat lang ohne passiven Kühlkörper gelassen (nun jedoch seit einigen Wochen zur Hälfte, bis zur Plastikhaube des Arctic, platziert). Keinerlei Probleme oder Abstürze.
Ggf. hast du Kontaktprobleme des Kühlblocks zur GPU aufgrund zu viel Wärmeleitpaste? Oder deine VRMs werden zu warm? Ggf. haben einige passive Kühlkörper (zu viel Kleber verwendet) zu geringen Kontakt zu den VRMs bzw. RAM-Chips?

Bloß keine Panik - lad' dir zunächst die neueste Version von GPU-Z herunter und setze die Karte unter starke Last (bloß kein Furmark!, wähl hier lieber ein Spiel, bspw. Crysis 3 oder Battlefield). Spiele zunächst 10-20 Minuten und lasse währenddessen GPU-Z laufen. Anschließend schaust du unter dem Tab "Sensors" in GPU-Z nach den Temperaturen (GPU-Temp, VRM1 & VRM2). Kannst dann die drei maximalen Temperaturwerte hier posten (ermittelst du, indem du bei den entsprechenden Sensoren auf die Verlaufskurve drückst, bis diese mit 'max' gekennzeichnet ist).
___
Achja - im FurMark überhitzen meine VRMs ebenfalls (nun, nach 30 Minuten 110°C ist nicht unbedingt gesund), während sie unter stundenlanger Volllast in einem normalen 3D-Szenario keine 80°C überschreiten. FurMark zerstört einfach und ist unglaublich irrelevant, also lass dich davon nicht täuschen...


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

Den vorderen Speicher hab ich genau so auch nur zur Hälfte gekühlt, halt bis zur Plasteabdeckung. Ich werde mir aber lieber mal noch was zurecht schneiden, um ihn vollständig zu kühlen. Die Speicherkühler saßen alle perfekt. Wärmeleitpaste hab ich denk ich super dosiert. Aber ich werd nochmal ein paar Fotos machen. Vorher nehme ich noch ein paar Temperaturwerte auf. Das einzige, was ich nicht genau weiß, wieviel Wärmeleitkleber sollte man bei den Kühlern verwenden? Hab damit noch nie gearbeitet.

Aber sicher ist ja, dass die Karte zu warm wird. Kann sie durch starkes Belasten Schaden nehmen oder schaltet sie sich vorher immer ab?

Und übrigens, auf dem Bild kann man gut erkennen, wieviel Wärmeleitpaste ich drauf gemacht habe. Dürfte eigentlich nicht zu viel sein oder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

Dauerhaft hohe Temperaturen reduzieren auf alle Fälle die Lebensdauer (ggf. deutlich) und mit Ausnahme der GPU würde ich bei keinem Bauteil einen wirksamen Überhitzungsschutz erwarten. (wobei Stromversorgung & Co bei hohen Temperaturen vermutlich ihren Job so schlecht machen, dass das System abstürzt, bevor unmittelbare Schäden entstehen)


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte die Temperaturen jetzt testen. Hab call of Duty ghosts probiert. Spielen konnte ich aber nur 2 Minuten. Hab auch gleich die Temperaturen nach den 2 min kontrolliert. GPU-Temp. war bei max. 90 Grad. Ich glaub, da stimmt schon was nicht. Die VRam Temperaturen waren bei max 50 Grad.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Der Pumpe 12V geben? Meine Antec spinnt auch rum wenn sie zuwenig Spannung bekommt. Schau mal aufm Mainboard nach PWM Anschluss , der sollte immer 12V dauerhaft liefern


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2014)

Wo hast du den Radiator platziert?
Ich habe ebenfalls Hitzestau unten auf dem Schreibtisch und mit dem Standard-Overdrive-Profil dreht der Lüfter hier auf bloß maximal 22% hoch, womit er weit zu wenig statischen Druck verursacht und infolgedessen die GPU auf bis zu 92°C bringt. Ergo wirkt der Kühler nur bei optimaler Platzierung "Wunder".


@SpotlightXFX:
öö
Wie kontrolliert man die Pumpenspannung? Hoffe ja insgeheim, dass das mein Problem ist


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

So, ich glaube, ich konnte das Problem lösen. Ich habe die Grafikkarte gerade nochmal rausgeholt, um sie wieder zu demontiern. Dabei habe ich gesehen, dass die Schrauben auf der Backplatte, sprich auf der Rückseite, viel zu locker sind. So hat der GPU-Kühler zu wenig Anpressdruck auf die GPU. Ich wollte halt vorsichtig sein und die Schrauben nicht zu sehr anbrummen. Naja, ich hab sie alle 4 ein gutes Stück weiter geschraubt, bis sie handfest waren. Bevor ich noch anderes probieren wollte, dachte, jetzt spiele ich einfach nochmal ne Runde CoD. Und siehe da, nach ner halben Stunde zeigt GPU-Z max. 61 Grad GPU-Temp an. Auch die VRam's haben beide max. 60 Grad erreicht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Radiator platziert?
> @SpotlightXFX:
> 
> Wie kontrolliert man die Pumpenspannung? Hoffe ja insgeheim, dass das mein Problem ist


 
Ihr habt doch bestimmt ein Kabel für den Lüfter&Pumpe?
Laut Test ein Molex wo Lüfter & Pumpe drannen ist. 
Kannst du den Lüfter "entfernen" und wo anderst ranstecken? So das die Pumpe alleine die 12V bekommt ?


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe meinen Radiator im Gehäusedeckel platziert, er pustet die Luft gleich nach oben raus. Wenn ich zocke, kann ich da gleich die Heizung auslassen

Was die Pumpe betrifft. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber die Schaltung der Pumpe und des Lüfters müssten doch parallel sein. Im Parallelbetrieb bekommen daher beide Verbraucher die gleiche Spannung sprich 12 V. Daher würde es eigentlich nichts bringen, den Lüfter woanders dran zu stecken. Wobei dies aber gehen würde. Bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher, ob die Grafikkarte dann denkt, dass kein Lüfter mehr angeschlossen ist.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 06.01.2014 um 17:09 ----------



Euda schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Radiator platziert?
> Ich habe ebenfalls Hitzestau unten auf dem Schreibtisch und mit dem Standard-Overdrive-Profil dreht der Lüfter hier auf bloß maximal 22% hoch, womit er weit zu wenig statischen Druck verursacht und infolgedessen die GPU auf bis zu 92°C bringt. Ergo wirkt der Kühler nur bei optimaler Platzierung "Wunder".
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo hast du denn den Radiator platziert? Ich denke mal, du dürftest die Probleme bei einem Noname Netzteil bekommen oder einem zu schwachem Netzteil. Die Pumpenspannung zu kontrollieren dürfte sehr schwierig sein. Du müsstest die Kabelisolierungen zur Pumpe mit nem Messer entfernen, um an dieser Stelle ein Voltmeter ran zu halten. 

Aber meiner Meinung nach hat die Pumpe auch mit leicht geringerer Spannung mehr als genung Förderleistung.


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2014)

öö, also an der Pumpe ist ein großer Molex-Stecker, welcher an das NT angeschlossen wird. An die Buchse auf dem Grafikkarten-PCB kommt das Kabel des 80mm-Lüfter, welches noch an eine Art y-Adapter am Ende des Hybrid mit dem 120mm-Lüfter auf dem Radiator verbunden wird. Wenn ich nun die Lüfterdrehzahl prozentual via Afterburner regele, ändert sich diese bei *beiden* Lüftern - die Pumpe scheint völlig unabhängig hiervon zu laufen.

Bei meinem Problem spricht ein einfaches Bild wohl Bände.
Aufbocken des Gehäuses auf zwei Bücher, um 10cm vorne und hinten, reduziert die Temperatur hier um 9-11°C (sehr genau reproduzieren konnte ich das, bei jeweils gleicher Zimmertemperatur und 'kaltem' Rechner). => Hitzestau unten, was bei 3-4cm Platz Gehäuseboden>Schreibtisch wohl kein Wunder ist. Das semipassive Netzteil daneben kann einem ebenfalls Leid tun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____

Morgen erhalt' ich meine beiden Corsair-Lüffis (AF140 Quiet & SP120 High Performance für Vorderseite des Case sowie den Hybrid-Radiator  )
Dann werde ich versuchen, den Radiator Oben zu platzieren, ergo an derselben Stelle, wie du. Muss dafür ggf. den Mugen ausbauen -.-

Habe den PC mal, wie erwähnt, unter identischen Bedingungen (Rechner 'kalt', Zimmertemp. 18°C vs. 19°C & Just Cause 2 bei 8xSSAA 100% GPU-Load) belastet. Ergebnis jeweils nach 30 Minuten konstanter Last und aggressiver Afterburner-Lüfterkurve:
3cm Platz: 69-70°C bei 94% Lüfter-RPM
12cm Platz: 61°C bei 80% Lüfter-RPM


----------



## scooty2012 (6. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, da kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass du ein Wärmestau bekommst. Da ist einfach zu wenig Platz für eine günstige Luftströmung.
Dies wird ja auch durch das Unterlegen von Büchern bestätigt. Wie du schon sagts, oben im Deckel oder die Gehäuserückwand sind die besten Plätze für den Radiator. 

Und dazu noch ne gute Gehäusebelüftung und es kann nichst schief gehen.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (7. Januar 2014)

Habe mal bisschen BF4 gezoggt und nen Screen gemacht . Alles auf Ultra. Sichtfeld 90 , Auflösungsskala 130%.
Wie Kühl wäre es mit nem Custom Wasserkühler mit nem Stärkeren Radiator? Viel kühler?
Gibt es eventuell effektivere kühlkörper für VRM1 VRM2 die mit dem Hybrid Kompatible sind?


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Januar 2014)

PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Habe mal bisschen BF4 gezoggt und nen Screen gemacht . Alles auf Ultra. Sichtfeld 90 , Auflösungsskala 130%.
> Wie Kühl wäre es mit nem Custom Wasserkühler mit nem Stärkeren Radiator? Viel kühler?
> Gibt es eventuell effektivere kühlkörper für VRM1 VRM2 die mit dem Hybrid Kompatible sind?



1.) Diese Lösung ist bei deinem Referenzkühler ohne Mehrkosten eine Möglichkeit, die VRM1 Temps zu senken (hoher Anpressdruck durch Verschraubung der originalen Kühlplatte und größere Kühleroberfläche).
2.) VRM2 kannst du damit kühlen
 3.) Die Plastikabdeckung mit dem 80mm Lüfter abnehmen und dieses Montagesystem mit zwei 120 oder 140mm Lüftern direkt unter die Grafikkarte einbauen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2014)

scooty2012 schrieb:


> Alles klar, da kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass du ein Wärmestau bekommst. Da ist einfach zu wenig Platz für eine günstige Luftströmung.


 
Vor allen Dingen ist direkt daneben die Ansaugöffnung des Netzteils und im Worst Case ist das zum Gehäuseinneren nicht einmal vollkommen abgeschlossen -> Rezirkulation heißer Luft.
Lüfter im Boden sollten immer einsaugen.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (7. Januar 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 1.) Diese Lösung ist bei deinem Referenzkühler ohne Mehrkosten eine Möglichkeit, die VRM1 Temps zu senken (hoher Anpressdruck durch Verschraubung der originalen Kühlplatte und größere Kühleroberfläche).
> 2.) VRM2 kannst du damit kühlen
> 3.) Die Plastikabdeckung mit dem 80mm Lüfter abnehmen und dieses Montagesystem mit zwei 120 oder 140mm Lüftern direkt unter die Grafikkarte einbauen


 
Ich werde morgen mal den Referenzkühler ausm keller holen und es mir anschauen mit der kühlplatte. 
Wird es sicher VRM1 und VRm2 besser kühlen als mit den mini Kühlkörpern?
Und das mit den Lüftern 2x habe ich nicht ganz verstanden , könntest du mir es zeigen wenn ich morgen ein Foto hochlade? Kannst es dann markieren..


----------



## Euda (7. Januar 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 1.) Diese Lösung ist bei deinem Referenzkühler ohne Mehrkosten eine Möglichkeit, die VRM1 Temps zu senken


 
Ist mal sehr kreativ gelöst, vielen Dank für den Link 
___


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen ist direkt daneben die Ansaugöffnung des Netzteils und im Worst Case ist das zum Gehäuseinneren nicht einmal vollkommen abgeschlossen -> Rezirkulation heißer Luft.
> Lüfter im Boden sollten immer einsaugen.



Selbige Überlegung war mir ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge. Teils rezirkuliert die warme Luft und teils wird diese vom Netzteil angesogen. Somit hab ich heute mal neben einigen Lüfterumbauten und einer Gehäusereinigung den Arctic-Radiator hinter meinen FX-kühlenden Mugen 3 montiert - nun mit zwei Lüftern: Arctic F12 sowie ein Corsair SP120 High-Performance.

Für den Stabilitäts- und Temperaturtest im Wurstkasten-Szenario habe ich Crysis 3 gewählt - 45 Frames per Sekunde, ein geforderter 4-Moduler und konstante 100% Last der R9 290X. Heizung 3/5, alle 6 Lichter an, Fenster des zugegeben sehr kleinen Zimmer zu. Gehäuselüfter aufgedreht und meine aggressive (60°C->80%; 73°C->100%) Afterburner-Lüfterkurve, welche den Corsair-PWM-Lüfter in Zaum hält, aktiviert.
Nach einer Stunde konstanter Last pendelt sich die Temperatur auf 68-69°C (keine Tendenz), während die geschätzte Zimmertemperatur bei >30°C lag. Heizung aus und Fenster auf, sodass Frischluft reinkommt: Eine Stunde später misst der Afterburner permanent 64-65°C (Tendenz leicht nach unten).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die VRMs sahen bei der Aktion (in Einbezug des ersten Tests mit Heizung und co.) wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, insb. da mit warmer CPU-Luft gekühlt wird 
MfG,
Euda


----------

